# Who has stock of the Aromamiser



## ShaneW (29/10/15)

anyone have stock of the aromamiser?

Thanks


----------



## R8B84 (29/10/15)

Try Vape Cartel


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (29/10/15)

R8B84 said:


> Try Vape Cartel
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Thanks but they out of stock already


----------



## Andre (30/10/15)

ShaneW said:


> Thanks but they out of stock already


Did say they will be getting in a lot more shortly.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rossouw (4/1/16)

Who will stock the black version? Might just hold out a bit for this


----------



## Space_Cowboy (4/1/16)

Rossouw said:


> Who will stock the black version? Might just hold out a bit for this



As far as I know @Vapers Corner will be getting in of these. www.vaperscorner.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KieranD (4/1/16)

Vape Cartel getting them in too

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Maxxis (4/1/16)

Silver in stock. Black on the way.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/1/16)

We have silver in stock


----------



## Rossouw (4/1/16)

Thanks everyone! Will wait for the black one!


----------



## Vapers Corner (5/1/16)

@Rossouw We are just waiting for customs to release. Hoping to have it within the week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapers Corner (7/1/16)

Hi All. 

Happy to announce we have the black Aromamizers (3ml and 6ml) in stock as well as some pre-built coils. 

Release thread below:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapers-corner-new-stock-latest-black-aromamizer.t17081/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Wyvern (7/1/16)

Nice I am still looking for replacement glass tho for both of mine. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiralSequence (7/1/16)

Anyone stock just the deck? I am on the hunt for a new 2 post deck. I dropped mine and someone stepped on it 
Or which site will be the best to order one from.


----------

